# [OFF] [va c**** M$ !] on a/va gagner!

## loopx

[no comment]

http://www.zdnet.fr/entreprise/service-informatique/poste-client/0,50007192,39369408,00.htm

[/no comment]

Voilà, encore des menaces qui tombent à l'eau dirait-on ...

----------

## Temet

Gaffe, y a beaucoup de gens ici qui n'aiment pas l'ouverture de topics sans rapport avec le forum.

T'as déjà ouvert un topic pour ATI... je te conseille la prochaine fois de poster simplement dans "Chroniques de Geeks" avant que certains vilains intégristes ne mettent un contrat sur ta vie ^^

----------

## loopx

Oki, d'accord  :Smile: 

Mais je trouve que c'est quand même des gros titres donc ... j'ai pas pu me retenir   :Laughing: 

Pour votres information  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh non, on ressuscite les vieux démons...

----------

## Temet

Il n'y a rien de ressucité, il avait été décidé de stocker le OFF dans "Chroniques de Geek" et ce genre de message devrait y figurer.

On ne va pas revenir sur la décision tous les deux mois  :Wink: 

----------

## _droop_

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Il n'y a rien de ressucité, il avait été décidé de stocker le OFF dans "Chroniques de Geek" et ce genre de message devrait y figurer.
> 
> On ne va pas revenir sur la décision tous les deux mois 

 

Qui avait décidé ça ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ha, je commence à comprendre ce sujet

mais alors le titre n'aurait pas du être "chroniques de geeks" (= my life à /me) mais "[off] de [off]"  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Qui avait décidé ça ?  
> 
> 

 

grosso modo (haha, désolé), les 2 post d'Anigel : ici et surtout là.

@Anigel: mince, j'avais pas vu que tu étais Bodhisattva, c'est récent non ? Bonne réincarnation alors   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: C'est peut-être le moment de parler du retour des DOW, non ? Il me semble qu'on avait laissé de coté quelques débats. Dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je déterre le topic si ça ne pose pas de problèmes.

----------

## xaviermiller

très récent, apparemment...

----------

## titoucha

Mais alors @trevoke il y a une place de modo de libre.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## loopx

perso, mettre tout dans un thread, ca me semble assez nul

Faisons un espace dédié aux autres topic telle que les OFF et tout autre en dehors des problèmes et des astuces...

C'est bien mieux

----------

## Temet

Oui ou alors on ne fait pas un remix de PCINpact sur le forum ...

----------

## Trevoke

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Mais alors @trevoke il y a une place de modo de libre.  

 

*laugh*

Mon plan diabolique suit son cours.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Faisons un espace dédié aux autres topic telle que les OFF et tout autre en dehors des problèmes et des astuces...

 

Hummm ?!? Est ce que tu as lu le lien que je donnais plus haut ?

Un petit résumé :

 *anigel wrote:*   

> L'idée du sous-forum OFF semble remporter un franc succès, malgré tout je suis totalement contre, je préfère le dire tout net. [...] Si vous voulez vraiment discuter d'autre chose que de Gentoo ou de Linux, à un point tel qu'il faille consacrer un forum au sujet, je vous suggère de vous ouvrir un site perso, tout simplement. Mettez un lien dans votre signature, ainsi les gens intéressés par ces sujets annexes seront libres ou non de suivre ledit lien. 

 

Bon, j'ai fait une coupe un peu brutale et je t'encourage à lire son post complet. La question du sous-forum OFF revient régulièrement et je t'encourage à lire les arguments échangés à l'occasion du topic dont est tiré le post d'Anigel.

----------

## loopx

Ben tu as donné l'idée principale, donc j'ai pas vraiment besoin de lire la suite.

Mon avis c'est qu'une section "off", bien que répétitif et n'ayant aucun rapport direct avec Gentoo, pourrait permettre à certain de s'informer et de profiter d'autres sujets avec d'autres membres DU forum Gentoo. J'ai appris ici à utiliser Gentoo; j'aime bien ce nouveau monde qu'est Linux et quand je trouve certaines infos qui me sembles importantes pour la communauté, ben j'ai envie de vous les communiquer... Si tout le monde crée un site, se sera trop étendu et pas utilisé. De plus, c'est une occasion de trier un peu plus les posts. Créer une section spécial "off" ne couterais rien en tant que ressources en tout genre donc, je ne vois pas pourquoi s'y opposer   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ca a déjà été proposé de créer un sous-forum pour les question techniques et de ne laisser que les OFF sur le principal, mmmm?

Ok, c'est par là ...> []

----------

## Oupsman

 *loopx wrote:*   

> [no comment]
> 
> http://www.zdnet.fr/entreprise/service-informatique/poste-client/0,50007192,39369408,00.htm
> 
> [/no comment]
> ...

 

Ca me rappele l'histoire avec SCO ça  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Encore une histoire à la Balmer.   :Laughing: 

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/36421-microsoft-brevets-rapport.htm

----------

## strataoide

Si vous créez un forum off, autant l'appeler tout de suite "nid à trolls", le fait que les off soient très règlementés donne justement des moyens à la modération pour maintenir la qualité éditoriale du forum. Maintenant c'est vrai qu'une section consacrée aux dernières nouveautés linux pourrait être sympa, ou alors vous lancez de temps à autres des topics débats.  Je me souviens avoir lu un chouette débat sur ce forum sur l'utilité du 64bits sur ce forum.

----------

## Trevoke

Le nid a trolls existe, c'est officiel!

Merci pour l'idee du nom, tiens. Maintenant y manque plus qu'un modo pour mettre ca quelque part dans un sticky, des gens pour s'y interesser, et une ou deux personnes pour m'aider a moderer (parce que je suis paresseux).

----------

## davidou2a

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Le nid a trolls existe, c'est officiel!
> 
> Merci pour l'idee du nom, tiens. Maintenant y manque plus qu'un modo pour mettre ca quelque part dans un sticky, des gens pour s'y interesser, et une ou deux personnes pour m'aider a moderer (parce que je suis paresseux).

 

ahh sympa, allez je m'inscris histoire de venir troller  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Le nid a trolls existe, c'est officiel!
> 
> Merci pour l'idee du nom, tiens. Maintenant y manque plus qu'un modo pour mettre ca quelque part dans un sticky, des gens pour s'y interesser, et une ou deux personnes pour m'aider a moderer (parce que je suis paresseux). 
> 
> ahh sympa, allez je m'inscris histoire de venir troller 

 

Me too  :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

Et hop inscrit   :Very Happy: 

----------

